# Mandas tournament of champions (m.t.o.c.)



## pp44319 (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## fishinnut123 (Oct 30, 2008)

I am looking forward to fishing these tournaments, especially the Wingfoot tourney!


----------



## pp44319 (Mar 27, 2011)

Just a reminder! The M.T.O.C weekly night tournaments begin at Mogadore on* Monday, May 2nd*. Wingfoot on *Tuesday, May 3rd *and Springfield on *Thursday, May 5th*. All tournaments are from 5-9 p.m. (or light permitting). $20 per boat $5 optional big bass

-Mogadore tournaments will be going out of the* Lansinger Rd. ramp*-Wingfoot tournaments will be going out of the *Old Waterloo Rd. ramp *by Copelands, not the main park ramp.
-Springfield will be going out of the *Springfield side 224 ramp*. Enter at light at police station. (We are no longer on the Lakemore side).
Look For Signs!!!!

Please try to arrive a few minutes early, since there will be a brief meeting regarding rules and incentives that will enhance your tournament season. Please come and join us for what will sure to be great nights of fishing!
All Are Welcome!!!!


----------



## pp44319 (Mar 27, 2011)

Had a decent turnout for the first Mogadore tournament, espcially with the weather we had!

1st Place 13.5lbs Edwards+Heater
2nd Place 12.9lbs Stevens+Turner BB 4.6lbs
3rd Place 12.8lbs

Thanks guys and gal for coming out! See you next week.

Come joins us at Wingfoot Tonight and Springfield on Thursday!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

I drove down to the ramp at Lansinger at 7pm and saw 5 boat trailers.
Heard there was one show up at Wingfoot tonite.

Probably just the weather.


----------



## fishinnut123 (Oct 30, 2008)

I was one of the 14 brave souls that endured the weather last night. Although I did not win any money I did have a great time! Seems like a great bunch of guys and a well run tournament. Due to other obligations I was unable to fish tonight. @Triton20X I am sure the inclimate weather is keeping the fair weather fishermen at home.


----------



## fishinnut123 (Oct 30, 2008)

Just talked to my buddy Corey who fished the Wingfoot tournament last night. He said that there were some really nice fish caught. Man I wish I could have made it. There are some real hogs in that lake.


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

Any results from Wingfoot? Like I said, two guys out there said only one boat showed up to fish.

There were 5 boats at Mogadore, what's the payout on that? PP still pay three places?


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

No reports from Tuesday night at the foot yet? The suspense is killing me as I went out monday night and skunked.


----------

